# Happy Birthday, Neptunus! :)



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope you have a great day!   
:hb :banana :clap :banana :hb


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Neptunus :hb :clap :hb


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:clap :clap Hope you have a great day


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

.... .- .--. .--. -.-- -..-. -... -.. .- -.-- -..-. ..-. . .-.. .-.. --- .-- -..-. .-. ..- .-.. . .-. -..-. --- ..-. -..-. .- .-.. .-..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy birthday mate, 'ave a good wan!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yay!! to celebrate, I shall post my favourite birthday pic:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, thanks everyone! I was having such a bad night because my computer's down with a virus (I'm on my sister's), but seeing this thread really lifted my spirits! *hugs to all* Thank you so much!!!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy birthday!!! Hope it's a nice day for you .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Happy birthday, Neptunus! Have a lovely day! :yay


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> yay!! to celebrate, I shall post my favourite birthday pic:


 *shudder* ha ha that dog gives me the creeps!

Happy Bday Neptunus!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> *shudder* ha ha that dog gives me the creeps!


Me too. I think it's because it's smiling and it has very human-looking eyes. :um


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Me too. I think it's because it's smiling and it has very human-looking eyes. :um


And also because it looks like Bet Gilroy out of Coronation Street!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

G'day Neptunus, happy birthday mate. Hope you left us some cake though.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day! :banana


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:hb Til hamingju með afmælið : Happy birthday


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

happy birthday :O)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady! :hb:yay

Hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, thanks everybody!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## anymouse (Jan 5, 2010)

:hb


:hb :nw :hb :nw :hb :nw :hb :nw :hb

you are a massively wise soul +

i wish the very best year for thee!!​


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha, a birthday necrobump! 

Thanks Anymouse! :squeeze


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hb


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ For a second, I thought that was a human heart! 

Yes, nuggets of every kind are good. Especially the gold ones! :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Wow, I came up on Google? Cool! :lol

No, this is fine. I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Neptunus! We all love you!

... Hey, why don't I get my own thread for my birthday?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:squeeze 

Thanks sooo much everyone! :blush


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

happy awe-day. i mean b-day.

belated...

oh, maybe not.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what? what?? how did I miss this?? Happy Birthday, goddess of the sea!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day! :yay


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww, happy birthday friend!!! Hope you're having a wonderful day today  .


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ No, today's the day, actually.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

your son wishes you a happy birthday :yay








and hope you enjoy this cake that resembles your home


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oooo, now that's some good lookin' seaweed! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


> your son wishes you a happy birthday :yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Thanks!

Yeah, that cake looks just like my place under the Aegean! :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

here's another cake :]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Haha, love how it comes with a 'lil Dionysus/Bacchus! 

Now he knows how to party! :idea *Looks through divine Rolodex*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

anymouse said:


> well then, time to start the thing off with a seaworthy coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do want :yes

Happy birthday neptunus!

We don't talk, but I've seen you around and.. well.. shucks

You're great okayops


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread confused me badly when I saw the date of the first post but didn't notice it said 2010. I thought I had either lost a day, or my mind. :lol

Happy Birthday, Neptunus!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:nw Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend the mighty one!  :squeeze


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy happy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Neptunus!! :hb:clap:yay:nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Neptunus! :hb :clap :yay :clap :hb


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yay :hb :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

anonymid said:


> :yay :hb :squeeze


isn't this from the office? :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

yay happy bday goddess


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Neptunus!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy birthday ;0)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

"It is your birthday" lol these Office references are cracking me up :clap

Happy Birthday Neptunus!! :hb:yay:yay:yay


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

You're the birthday, you're the birthday, you're the birthday, boy or girl!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:clap Happy birthday Neptunus! I'll see you all in this thread again, 12 months from now. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Neptunus!!! :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Neptunus!!! :yay :drunk 
Dont end up like this person on your birthday :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Not a bad idea... not bad at all! :lol :drunk


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Neptunus* :hb :clap :hb

P.S: this is a fun thread  Us SAS people know how to party! :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

*pokes head in*

I'm just here for the cake.

*looks around, expression growing more and more disappointed*

There _is_ still cake left, right?

*dawning realization that he is now stuck at a cakeless celebration when he could be out scouring for parties with more baked goods*

Well, happy birthday.

I guess.

*eats stale cracker*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Lol! Thanks, Keeper of Zoos! :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

you're the king of all birthdays !


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sheesh, this thread is 12 months old. I do scratch my head at how time flies, not always when you're having fun either.

Happy Birthday Neptunus, hope you have a good day.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep, 'twas a timely, yet untimely necrobump! 

Birthday wish still appreciated!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Haha, that's awesome!!!! You always find the best pictures!


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Happpy Birthday Neptunus!


----------

